# Bike Saddles - Fit where you Sit!



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe this has been discussed to a great deal and maybe not, but it bears some input especially since there are some newbie bikers who can benefit from the saddle time spent by some of the veterans.


In a TR, Jeff gave some advice to Grassi21 for his personal bum comfort 
While this is good advice, there is much more to it.

From my personal experience, bike fit, including saddle, is very personal.

Up until recently, The stock, cheap, firm, bontrager saddle that came on my Trek Hard Tail, was one of the most comfortable for my shape, and riding style.



When I started trying to fit a saddle for my Klein Attitude SS, I tired several Terry Cycle saddles, including the Liberator(10.4" X 6.6"), butterfly((10.3" X 6.1") and Fly(10.9" X 5.5")..  Of those the Fly was the best fit, yet it still put a certain amount of pressure on my sit bones, which actually feels pinchy.  I did some more research and settled on the Terry Damesfly.  Its a woman specific saddle with smaller, narrower dimensions(10.5" X 5.1") than the Fly, which is mens specific. 

I'm loving my Damesfly, yet.....when we rode on Wednesday night Volklgirl switched bikes with me.  She said she liked the shape of the damesfly, but she really preferred a saddle with more padding.
What's really funny about this is that I have less 'natural' padding that Volklgirl, and I like the firmer saddle.  Go figure.:???:

*Point is, two people riding the same trail on the same bike, may like a completely different fit for their Bum.*


One thing I love about Terry Cycle and their saddles, is that they have a 30 day money back guarantee on all saddles, which gives you an opportunity to try a few out.  Their slogan:  Ride it and love it or return it within 30 days for any reason!


Bike shorts are just as important.  Too much padding and/or material that twists and tugs can be miserable on a ride!  Is this where we begin the Wax vs Shave discussion again? ......... we'll save that for a later discussion


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Bike shorts are just as important.  Too much padding and/or material that twists and tugs can be miserable on a ride!  Is this where we begin the Wax vs Shave discussion again? ......... we'll save that for a later discussion


But no padding (i.e. no bike shorts or liners) vs some makes a world of a difference! 

Wax -vs- shave.... :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2008)

severine said:


> But no padding (i.e. no bike shorts or liners) vs some makes a world of a difference!
> 
> Wax -vs- shave.... :lol:


You are absolutely correct.  I can't imagine riding without bike shorts.

Trust me, you spend a ride with the padding tugging at a little hair and you'll know EXACTLY what I'm talking about.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

I also think you sorta just get used to it. I've had no taint issues after a half dozen rides or so. Probably got a callous there or something. uke:


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

I got some small sores at the PMC from the consective six hours and the four and a half hours in the saddle, but not bad.  Generally, as long as I'm riding a fairly high quality seat, I don't have issues.

And if I do, well, that's why there's Chamois Butt'r.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2008)

I have never had a problem fiding a comfortable seat. My last several bikes have all had some form of a WTB (Wilderness Trail Bikes) seat and I have loved them all. Padded shorts also help. Trurh be told my riding shorts are so old the padding is almost non-existant. FS bikes also make a difference. While you in the saddle just as much (if not more) than on a HT, you are not getting the jarring impacts like you do on a HT.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Maybe this has been discussed to a great deal and maybe not, but it bears some input especially since there are some newbie bikers who can benefit from the saddle time spent by some of the veterans.
> 
> 
> In a TR, Jeff gave some advice to Grassi21 for his personal bum comfort
> ...



Oh I might as well say it, since we all know that someone will by lunchtime today 

This thread is completely worthless without a return posting of trekchick's "butt shot" avatar pic of a month or so ago!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Oh I might as well say it, since we all know that someone will by lunchtime today
> 
> This thread is completely worthless without a return posting of trekchick's "butt shot" avatar pic of a month or so ago!



You know where it is, baby!  Go get it!


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

Yup, I'm sure FS helps.  Grassi doesn't have *any* suspension on his bike though.  

I swear you guys do so well on your rides and advance so quickly because you're all using FS bikes.  You forget what it's like to be on a HT.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey, I was back riding the HT last night with a bad seat on top of it.


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hey, I was back riding the HT last night with a bad seat on top of it.



And no clipless pedals either!  Whole different experience, wasn't it?


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

FS is over rated for straight up cross country.  If I only rode XC I would still have a Ti or Chro Mo HT or an ultralight, short travel FS frame.

Since I don't want to have a mutli bike quiver, so to speak, I go with the AM setup.  Also since I don't race.

FS also probably doesn't make that huge a difference in saddle comfort too.  I don't remember my butt being any more sore on my HT I was riding three or four years ago than when I switched to my 4" travel GT.  It's long hours in the saddle that makes it sore, and pedaling from the same position for long periods of time that creates sores.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I swear you guys do so well on your rides and advance so quickly because you're all using FS bikes.  You forget what it's like to be on a HT.



I've got like 5 rides in on the FS. Most of my limited experience is on the HT. FS makes it more comfortable, but doesn't help with technique which really boils down to just having some guts to try things.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2008)

I can pretty much ride anything I currently do on my FS with my HT. There are many things I can do better on my HT. For one I can climb faster, and it also eaier for me to get over certain things on my HT. I can bunny hop that bike really well. Not so much on my FS rig that is 10lbs heavier. I am also much more comfortable doing drops and jumps on the HT. The lighter weight makes it easier to control in the air. Once I get my HT back in working order I am planning of riding Nass with it during one of the AZ rides. It just needs some new tires and a rear der. I may just convert it to a single speed.


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

Never said the rig was a replacement for skill or guts.  Just saying it's different, that's all.  

You guys are crazy.  :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2008)

Carrie, I have three bikes.
HT, FS, SS.
I know there is a benefit to using the FS for Downhills, especially if there are obstacles in the path, such as rocks, ruts and roots, and I really appreciate the ability to bunny hop better on the FS, as well as pop over the log piles, but ............
This summer, Terry(DH) rode with me a couple times, insisting he NEEDED the FS.  Although the bike is too small for him, he rides it because he doesn't ride enough to warrant getting his own bike(or so he says).
I got back into riding my HT, and now I almost prefer it.  I think its making me a better rider, in the long run.

The SS is kicking my butt and is really making my game step up a notch!


----------



## awf170 (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> FS is over rated for straight up cross country.  If I only rode XC I would still have a Ti or Chro Mo HT or an ultralight, short travel FS frame.
> 
> Since I don't want to have a mutli bike quiver, so to speak, I go with the AM setup.  Also since I don't race.
> 
> FS also probably doesn't make that huge a difference in saddle comfort too.  I don't remember my butt being any more sore on my HT I was riding three or four years ago than when I switched to my 4" travel GT.  It's long hours in the saddle that makes it sore, and pedaling from the same position for long periods of time that creates sores.



Yeah FS kind of suck balls for long non-technical climbs.  I prefer standing if the trail isn't too loose, but with FS standing is not fun.  But on rocky climbs FS rules since the back tire actually stays down.  On a hardtail it just bounces everywhere and loses a ton of traction.  

I rode a rigid on some of the bumpiest terrain around with no bike shorts, and it didn't really hurt much more than a FS with bike shorts.  I stood up about half the time, so that probably makes a huge difference.  

Also, after about 10 minutes of rode riding on my FS my ass kills.  I can go two hours in the woods on bumpy trails and it feels perfectly fine though.  Weird.  :-? 



MR. evil said:


> I can pretty much ride anything I currently do on my FS with my HT. There are many things I can do better on my HT. For one I can climb faster, and it also eaier for me to get over certain things on my HT. I can bunny hop that bike really well. Not so much on my FS rig that is 10lbs heavier. I am also much more comfortable doing drops and jumps on the HT. The lighter weight makes it easier to control in the air. Once I get my HT back in working order I am planning of riding Nass with it during one of the AZ rides. It just needs some new tires and a rear der. I may just convert it to a single speed.



So what do you like more about the FS than the HT?


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds like your ass is used to the pounding.




Oooh yeah.   I went there.  With nothing to back it up.




No pun intended.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sounds like your ass is used to the pounding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm trying to get my ass in shape for the drive up with Keegan today.



He sounded all right on the phone.  Is this just part of his plan to molest me in the bathroom at that sketchy rest stop in Vermont?


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

Keegan's skilled enough he'll do it right in the car.  When you least expect it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sounds like your ass is used to the pounding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





awf170 said:


> I'm trying to get my ass in shape for the drive up with Keegan today.
> 
> 
> 
> He sounded all right on the phone.  Is this just part of his plan to molest me in the bathroom at that sketchy rest stop in Vermont?





Marc said:


> Keegan's skilled enough he'll do it right in the car.  When you least expect it.



Sounds like you guys are planning quite the trip this weekend!


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 15, 2008)

my fs was in the shop this week so i rode the old ht on the trails (=not rail/canal trails or road) for the first time in about 2 years - pretty interesting. i rode it pretty much the same in terms of speed and line but quickly adjusted to standing more instead of staying in the saddle and letting the susp eat the bumps. i noticed the lighter weight was fun to whip around a bit and non tech climbs were alittle easier. i will say my joints joints are al ittle sore today tho and i'm looking forward to getting back on the fs! again kudos to my LBS and jamis for turning around my cracked swingarm/chainstay on warranty in 4 days!

i've alway liked the wtb saddles - i have a speed v and a pure v, my only complaint is chro-mo rails bend fairly easily, although not warranted they give you a replacement discount if you sen em back...at the beach i got mrs snowbunski a new cruiser style saddle with a love canal type shape and she's loving it, she did 16 mi one day with me!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

I was up at EMS in Manchester earlier today and they had some WTB seats there and from talking to the guy there he said if I didn't like one after riding it a few time to bring it back for a refund or exchange. They seemed like a pretty nice seat, but I forgot the model to look at the reviews online.

I guess next time I am over that way I will just get one and try it out. I also got my very own pedal wrench when I was there.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 16, 2008)

I had some major issues with my new bike's saddle for a few rides, then I changed my riding position. Sat further back, where my saddle has a bit of a rise, and bam, all the pressure now on the sit bones.

So much more comfortable. Went from horrible pain after a 25mi ride to none (outside of the ankles) after a 60mi ride.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 28, 2008)

if anyone needs a seat rei has wtb speed and pure v's on sale this weekend


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2008)

I just received my WTB Pure seat I ordered last week. Seems like it will be pretty comfortable, too bad I don't have my bike back yet to try it out.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I just received my WTB Pure seat I ordered last week. Seems like it will be pretty comfortable, too bad I don't have my bike back yet to try it out.



I have a Pure V on my bike...very comfy


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I just received my WTB Pure seat I ordered last week. Seems like it will be pretty comfortable, too bad I don't have my bike back yet to try it out.





MR. evil said:


> I have a Pure V on my bike...very comfy



The saddle on the Remedy is brutal. I'm considering swapping out to a WTB Pure or Speed V. The Pure is a tad lighter, but the Speed looks more comfy. Any thoughts?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> The saddle on the Remedy is brutal. I'm considering swapping out to a WTB Pure or Speed V. The Pure is a tad lighter, but the Speed looks more comfy. Any thoughts?



Still recommend Pure. The Giant I demoed a few weeks back had a WTB on it(real thin and probably light weight) and it wasn't too comfortable.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 13, 2009)

i have a pure on my fs (primary bike) and a speed on my ht, although the speed is a little wider and rounder i don't feel any real difference comfort wise. i just noticed one of the rails is bent on the pure making it lean a little, didn't feel that either - maybe i'm just an insensitive a$$ (as mrs snowbunski will attest)


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 16, 2009)

I was looking at the WTB catalogue  because I'm thinking about changing the saddle on my new FS.  I see 4 models of the Pure.  Anyone know the distinct differences between them?

Pure V Race Cromoly rails, 355 grams, synthetic cover, DNA padding
Pure V Pro Nicro rails, 250 grams, synthetic cover, DNA padding
Pure V Team Titanium rails, 240 grams, leather cover, DNA padding
Pure V SLT Titanium rails, 240 grams, leather cover, DNA padding and kevlar corners

I'm thinking the Team is the best bang for the buck, but as we discussed before, fit is everything.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

I know my bike shop has a bunch of WTB "test" saddles to try. Probably something to look into before you spend extra money on one.

"DNA padding" kind of a weird name to call seat padding.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 17, 2009)

pretty sure all the pure v's are the same basic saddle (fit) with different support structure rail and cover options - weight shaving/cost/durability. at any given time you can usually pick off oem surplus races off the internet real cheap - got one for $25 once. don't know if its just me but by the end of the season usually the rails are pretty bent up and uneven end up replacing the saddle. wtb has a discount replacement/warranty program but its a drag since you have to send the old saddle back, sucks riding without a seat...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> pretty sure all the pure v's are the same basic saddle (fit) with different support structure rail and cover options - weight shaving/cost/durability. at any given time you can usually pick off oem surplus races off the internet real cheap - got one for $25 once. don't know if its just me but by the end of the season usually the rails are pretty bent up and uneven end up replacing the saddle. wtb has a discount replacement/warranty program but its a drag since you have to send the old saddle back, sucks riding without a seat...



I went through a few saddles last season.  This year I went with a WTB Power V because it has larger 8mm rails.  The saddle itself is kinda big and heavy, but it seems to fit under my arse just fine.  No bent rails so far (140 or so hard miles) and it's got a cool double black diamond design on the cover. :beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2009)

Brian, why are you sitting down?  Don't you know all the really rad riders never use their saddle?

Sheesh, gotta tell ya everything!


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Brian, why are you sitting down?  Don't you know all the really rad riders never use their saddle?
> 
> Sheesh, gotta tell ya everything!



I actually stand and mash on some really techy climbs more and more lately. Certainly not the most efficient approach, but I usually can't clear some of the tricky spots any other way. Sometimes there's no other way to get the necessary burst of speed than by standing.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Brian, why are you sitting down?  Don't you know all the really rad riders never use their saddle?
> 
> Sheesh, gotta tell ya everything!



Sitting is easier on my legs.  My rides would probably be much shorter if I stood more often..

Being that I'm on a HT I still stand a fair amount, but I sit when I can.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2009)

While I admit that I stand a lot more as I get more aggressive, and there is some merit to what I posted, I was just jerking Brian's chain.  
Its nice that it took a turn for real technique and all, but.....can we get back to "Pick on Brian" Day!

Sooooooo, here's a training thing a friend of mine did while prepping for the Iceman Cometh.
He rode without a saddle at all.
Seriously, he took it off the bike to force himself to attack.  That's nuts!.......or is that nut cracker?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Its nice that it took a turn for real technique and all, but.....can we get back to "Pick on Brian" Day!



Sorry, didn't mean to ruin your fun...



Trekchick said:


> Sooooooo, here's a training thing a friend of mine did while prepping for the Iceman Cometh.
> He rode without a saddle at all.
> Seriously, he took it off the bike to force himself to attack.  That's nuts!.......or is that nut cracker?



That's nuts alright, and possibly nut cracker too!   If I tried that I'd end up in the hospital for sure.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> While I admit that I stand a lot more as I get more aggressive, and there is some merit to what I posted, I was just jerking Brian's chain.
> Its nice that it took a turn for real technique and all, but.....can we get back to "Pick on Brian" Day!
> 
> Sooooooo, here's a training thing a friend of mine did while prepping for the Iceman Cometh.
> ...



year ago a riding buddy broke his seat half way thru the ride. He has to ride the remaining 5 miles with no seat, he said it really sucked!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2009)

WTB Pure V Race on the way...


----------

